# Is IUI with Sperm Donor daft to try at 41?



## Hope297 (Feb 21, 2008)

HI,

I'm 41 DH had failed vas reversal so 3 icsi attempts and we had our miracle DD. 5 icsi's later and several pesa's and always poor embies.

I respond very well to stimms (always 12-16 eggs) but no success as a result of poor embies. Just had scan for donor and was asked why I was going donor as my fertility looked good for my age with lots of antral (?!) follies so now I'm wondering if iui with donor sperm would be an option worth trying.

I have no fertility issues that I;'m aware of other than age.

All thoughts welcome.....

Hope
x


----------



## handy1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi Hope297

The poor quality of embryos may be because of the sperm or egg quality.. If you are using sperm donor why not have an IVF?  By this way you will avoid any tube problems or follicles not ovulating on the day of IUI.  Usually, they advice women who had IUI with their DH to go have BMS... But in your case your DH sperms are affected by his previous vasectomy.

If you have the choice at the moment go for IVF and with your good fertility you will have some good embies.

Good luck 
Handy


----------



## smilingandwishing (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi,

I'm 40. My test results have come back as good for 40 and so my consultant has agreed that it is realistic to try IUI. 

It's worth saying that I have never tried to conceive naturally and this was part of consultants reason for saying lets give it a try.

Smiling xx


----------



## pink or blue (Oct 2, 2009)

Statistically the success rates for IUI are less than with IVF - particularly at our age (although I am older than you at 42)
However, I had 3 unsuccessful ICSI using partners sperm and all ended in BFN's.  It was suggested that maybe our embryo quality wasn't good because of my age and that we should consider DE - but I wasn't prepared to accept that because my test results had always been good.  Had more blood tests and scan done which were good, so decided to go down the DS route.  Embryologist suggested that as IUI is much cheaper, and as nothing to suggest there was anything to stop me getting pg, that we tried IUI rather than IVF - and the result is that I'm now 28 weeks pregnant!!!!!!  So don't let age put you off!


----------



## smilingandwishing (Apr 24, 2010)

Pink or blue - congratulations - wonderful news!!

Hope - how are you getting on? Have you made a decision?

Smiling


----------



## pink or blue (Oct 2, 2009)

Congratulations to you too Smiling  


We just go to prove that we should go for our drems  


Should change my name - apparently it's going to be Pink for me!!!!! (just what I hoped for) - are you going to find out when you're a few more weeks?


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Ok, so I later had a miscarriage, but I had successful IUI at nearly 41. I figured it was worth doing because you can see it as less successful than IVF (true), but you can also reckon on it being less invasive (true) and cheaper (also true). I decided when i first gave IUI a go that I would do three cycles (was given 9-15% chance per cycle). Quote for IVF at the same time was 15-20% chance of live birth(this was just after an IVF cycle when I got 7 eggs, but only one fertilised and never made it to ET, so my chances had gone down for the average for my age (then)). The maths for that makes sense - three tries at 9% gives cumulative odds of 27% - better than one shot at IVF at 15-20%. I had really struggled with the hormonal mood swings, and felt devastated by the BFN. I figured if I (a) was more myself - on fewer drugs - and (b) knew that it had not a huge chance of success on each individual cycle I might cope better...
First set of IUIs this didn't work well - cancelled cycle due to early ovulation; then next go converted to IVF because I over responded. took a break, moved to a new clinic nearer home and after another go at IVF (again, didn't make ET) gave IUI another 'run', really so I felt I was doing 'something' whilst I was on the waiting list for Donor eggs. It worked! Miscarriage at 10 wks, but not necessarily to do with IUI/IVF issues - no reason diagnosed.
I know someone who had DI at 40 and it worked first time, early miscarriage, then DI again at 41 and a bit and her little girl when she was 42. Also met someone who had successful IUI on the forth go at age 46.
I know from my responses that my eggs are old and dodgy, but I also figure that maybe mother nature can put more into the one or two needed for IUI rather than the tsunami of meds needed to get a decent IVF response from me. Also, lots of women have hugely fluctuating antral follicle counts each month - I got 6 eggs on 75mg of fostimon, four months after getting 7 on a dose of 450. And on the lower dose I got better fertilisation and better embryos (there are some schools of thought that older eggs don't respond so well to frying with high levels of meds)...
Look at the figures for the clinics you rate. But don't rule it out just on the basis of age.
All best wishes
Elinor


----------



## Hope297 (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks all, its really useful to have this information and heartening to see the success stories.

I looked at the costs of doing DIUI through LWC which I'd been told had the best bank of Donor Sperm in the UK but its £2000 which seems like a huge amount of money to gamble with so I'm leaning more towards trying again with donor embryos abroad.

Any recommendations for other clinics to consider for DIUI - I'm based in London so Scotland is out!

Thanks

Hope


----------



## smilingandwishing (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Pink or blue - or just pink!!!

How lovely a little girl - not sure about finding out - big part of me wants the surprise at the end but it would be easier planning wise.

Hope - I'm at the Lister - they have a good reputation for treating older women. There wasn't massive choice of donors but they also work with an american donor bank Xytex so you can choose a donor from there.

Elinor - you have wonderful strength. I hope you find donor eggs soon.

Smiling x


----------

